# 10 month pups- PT and new pics  :)



## Southern by choice (Oct 5, 2015)

As many of you know I had some health issue hit in April and May of this year and have not been on. I did want to step in for a minute and update. Been a rainy 2 weeks and I have had some down time so ... I pulled up some pics and will give a brief update. 

Before I begin can I just say how much I love this litter! I know much has to do with the sire and dam but they are truly awesome dogs.

OK- After I got sick it was decided we would hold the dogs and raise them up started/trained. This will be a LONG update so it will be 2 parts because only 10 pics per post.... I will give more detail at the end of the 2nd post.

Bernard went to his new home at just turning 8 months. A great family farm with goats, chickens, geese. Bernard was trained by my daughter FOR the family farm so Bernard was slotted for a farm that had children as he adores children.
Here he is in his new home. He went with a family that also got 2 of our mini's so that was pretty cool. 




Loves his human charges too!


 

Hanging out in the barn


 
and more goats...


 

Simba came for a visit recently (he was called "Green") 
I teared up when he came... I sure did LOVE that boy! Still do. Came right in with his brothers and sire/dam


 

Above you can see P.T. if you remember he was PT short for "pocket Toli". LOL He sure isn't pocket anything! He grew up to be very tall! He weighs in at 110 now. Simba is tracking same weight. PT is hard to get pics of. A great dog! He is being raised as started (which he is fine with all livestock now just still young) or fully trained. Here he is below next to "Chunk" by baby! "Chunk" is now just at 18 months. Still my boy!


 
OK I know Chunk is not a toli/pyr but he is my baby and I had to put him in!  I scissored his coat down as he has a very massive LONG dense coat and it was so hot this year I kept him scissored down so he is not in full coat. Here he is again. I love how this boy smiles. Chunk is still highly protective of me.


 

Silver... Silver is immature he is one of the smaller pups, very sweet, playful with the other dogs. He will stay longer... and will be paired with another dog. 
Here he is at 7 months with 2 kids.


 
9 months 95 lbs


 
His favorite spot!


 

So I have maxed out my 10 pics and will have to do a part 2!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 5, 2015)

Now comes Leo...115lbs and monster tall... can't tell from the pics. He went to the family that has several of our other LGD's. They have "Toby" too Chunks brother. 


 

Which of course you all remember "NOT Leo" ... bou I wish we wouldn't have named him that! 
Not Leo is also tall and weighs in at 110.
He has his sires ridge on his muzzle. I knew he'd have a broad head like "D". This dog could have his own thread much like "Blue".
More on Not Leo later. He is under contract and will go to his new family farm within the next month or two. They visit him often.
Not Leo is darker and is definitely a family favorite. LOL Like his momma he loves being up high.


 

This is Not Leo on the ramp, Silver on the spool, and PT under. These are the worlds SAFEST GOATS!   


 
Not Leo  is suppose to be here....


 
but the darn charger keeps failing and the wire goes down... NOT good... so he keeps having to be back up by the house in the little field. 4 chargers so far. 

Now comes "Blue".     
Can you tell I like "Blue"?
Blue is also called "Baluga", and Balou....
He is my kind of dog... just enough "naughty" to keep him interesting... truly half his momma and half his daddy! He is as you guessed MY BOY. This gets pretty funny because he knows Chunk is my boy. This does get comical. He is an awesome guardian. He and Chunk hang out all the time. Blue is staying. We will need him when we move and expand.

Blue at 7 months...


 

Now at 9months 110 lbs



 
Blue in front PT in back... Blue looks so much like his momma! Truly a Callie's boy.


 



 
If this isn't the Callie look!


 

Very tired now but hopefully I can get back on and share some ups and downs (not too many ) in the rearing of the dogs.
Hope you all enjoy the pics!

Oh, and I also wanted to add THANK YOU  to all those  that prayed and hoped for Callie after that rough time at delivery. She is doing great... gained all her weight back and is Callie. LOL  All her boys are taller than she is!


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Southern!  

MY, how your beautiful, sweet puppies have grown up into BIG, beautiful, awesome LGDs!!!

What a great way to go out with a bang on your last litter.   A lot of prayers went up for you and Callie - and God came through for both of you! 

It's hard to believe Callie's pups are ten months old. It seems like just yesterday you were so worried about Callie delivering and just amazed that the whole litter was ALL BOYS!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks so much for the update.  It's always fun to hear how the boys are growing and maturing!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## goatgurl (Oct 6, 2015)

so good to hear from you and get the low down on the boys.  time flies whether your having fun or not.  the boys are looking beautiful and so smart.  Katie is still by herself, working all night to keep us all safe from harm.  take care of yourself and remember that prayers and good thoughts still come your way.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks so much for pics and by-line! Pups look fantastic! Mel is doing great here (Orange collar). He has the run of the place. He's long and lean, and tall, weighing about 110-115. When he stands up his head/nose is just about at the base of my sternum and his shoulders are at my waist level. His weight fluctuates as sometimes he just doesn't want to eat. Getting cooler at night now and he ate his breakfast this morning. Still (trying to) feed twice a day. He's starting to thicken up his coat for winter.

Keep yourself well Lady! Really glad to hear from you on here again.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 6, 2015)

thanks for sharing the updates!  They look great.  Continue to take care of yourself!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 6, 2015)

Like everyone else, I really enjoy these updates.  Stay safe.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the updates, the pups are so cute


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2015)

Well coyotes are very active of course with the deer rut! I love knowing my babies (goats) are very well protected. Last week dogs were nuts... could hear the coyotes... well at 1 am hearing the extreme commotion I went out and took the flashlight with me! 
I can see the coyote down by the fenceline (far side) it was hauling... Thankfully dogs were behind hard fence and not just wire... I saw the one but I think it must have been just late to the "party". Son looked around the next morning and didn't see a deer. But he only went down the one path... he came back the other day with some pics. The overhead buzzards gave it away... Yep yotes got a deer picked it over and tore it apart. It was down the trail on the opposite end. Buzzards picked the rest of it clean.

Kinda funny watching the buzzards circling... 30 ft in the air and Blue leaping in the air like he was going to get those "bad birds". 

Anatolians may be harder to work with poultry but ya know they are funny about "birds that don't belong". Pyrs are too but the pyrs don't care about crows but won't let anything like a hawk or an owl come down... a toli... nah... NO foreign bird ever. The Toli's also like everything to be "in it's place". This goes here that goes there ... not your field... that's your field. 
Starting to think Anatolians may be a little OCD! 

The pups are BIG and POWERFUL now. Just about to turn 10 months.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2015)

Great update, thanks for all the "grown up" pics!  Glad that you are doing better, we really missed you on here.  Uhhh.....on this moving to a bigger place thing......you know there's LOTS of room in TEXAS! just had to throw that out there.......


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 30, 2015)

This is the easy time of year for coyotes around here.  Between deer that are shot by hunters that they cannot find, and deer getting hit by cars, they hardly have to work for a meal at all.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 30, 2015)

Glad you're feeling better Southern!  
Love the pictures!  Such good dogs!!  How many of Callie and D's boys do you have left now? It must be hard to see them go!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Oct 30, 2015)

Loving all of these pictures and updates- and I bet those goats feel VERY safe with all those pups, especially with coyotes getting stirred up. Best wishes


----------



## babsbag (Oct 30, 2015)

My toli will sit and bark for hours at a buzzard on a telephone pole, she also barks at crows and low flying hawks. She has learned that the chickens are ok, IF they are always in her field. A new one better watch out.

My dogs have been going crazy at night. We have new neighbors and I apoligized the other day for the barking and he said that he didn't mind it and that now he can tell which dog is barking and how serious they are about their job. He is talking to them and trying to get them to stop barking at his car. Our old neighbor used to to yell and curse at them and now the dogs bark at every car that goes into their driveway.  Good neighbors are a blessing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 30, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> How many of Callie and D's boys do you have left now?



We kept some for started and trained dogs. Too many people just cannot put in the time for a pup. So* "PT" *(also known as "pocket Toli" when he was a baby and now "Pete" or PT) is ready... we will be making him available for placement. I really like him! It is funny how he was the runt. WAS being the key word there... he is super tall. Excellent instincts and developed them early. Very independent. Holds a grudge easily with the other dogs... if one of the dogs "cheap shots" him it is on in his mind. 
We also have *"Silver"*. Silver is staying longer through first kidding. He is a little "controlling".  Super sweet very watchful and laid back... just controlling of small goats. It is like he thinks they are babies and doesn't like them going here and there... tries to keep them up by the barn.  Only with little goats. He would be fine for full size goats. Sounds strange but this dog has the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen, has an expression that just doesn't get picked up in photos. He is a very happy go lucky dog.
Then there is *"Not Leo"* (ridiculous name)... we have a contract on him but there are some setbacks. Either way it will be very hard on the family here, he is a favorite, no matter where he goes it will be hard. For me, yes, it will be difficult. I do get very attached and each is very different. Not Leo has been the most surprising and interesting dog I have seen in all my years of canines. I have thought many times of keeping him and utilizing him as a LGD but also a therapy dog. I have been around alot of amazing dogs in my career but this one...  truly unique. This is a dog you wish somehow you could "clone" ... of course not really- not into that cloning thing but he is that amazing.
*"Blue"* is staying. 
This is Blue at 7 weeks. Looking back at my old thread I called him "My Boy". This is also the one that the co-owner of Callie picked.

From March 17,2015 http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...es-teaching-moments.30359/page-36#post-386876
*The co-owner of Callie saw the pups today.... LOL He picked the same dog I picked as "my dog". He informed me that the dog was not going anywhere it will be his dog. 
*
Funny how we both picked this dog. Blue loves him too and he rarely sees him. 
He co-owns the litter so I guess there isn't much I can say.
Blue is dominant and a handful. So I absolutely adore him! 
My kind of dog. Stubborn, obstinate, arrogant... BUT super smart and knows what I want, knows what to do, when to do it and is highly independent.  He is best buds with "Chunk". His mother Callie adores him. It is pretty funny. He is her favorite. He always "looks" like he is blowing you off but he really isn't. He is very watchful very intuitive very protective of all that is his. Good with people but knows they are not "his" people so he acts like he is too good for everyone. It is quite ridiculous really but that is what I love about him. He can size up a situation in a second. 





Green and Orange were 2 of my other picks. For different reasons.
Each is different and it is a blessing to be able to raise trained dogs. Still considering waiting til spring. That way they can go with goats going to their new homes. Good for  the dogs and good for the kids.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 17, 2015)

The thread title is coyotes and buzzards... Can I add cottontail rabbits? 

I have quite a few around here, which is why the foxes and coyotes like this area as well. Mel did scare a/the fox away from the coops a while back. Saw the fox tracks in the snow alongside the run on the other side of the fence keeping Mel in. Over the past week or so he's taken to standing at the fence alongside the house between the house and garage, right outside where my bedroom is, barking his head off at 3 am. When he lights off, I typically go out to see what has him riled up to (try and) train what's OK and what isn't and praise him for being such a good dog. If he barks a few times and isn't "serious" about it, I leave him be. 

Had a howling wind and snow last night. Was only right about 32, so not really all that cold. He lit off and wouldn't stop. Couldn't see what he was so upset about. Finally had to take him inside to get him to stop. So just a short while ago he lit off again. Went out to see what gives. Couldn't see anything. Have started thinking "Dang - Looks like I'm developing a barker " Well after standing out there with him for a few minutes, I caught movement and it was a cottontail rabbit that went running off down the driveway to the road and swale.  The way he acted, you'd have thought it was a wolf! Had I been an unwanted guest, I wouldn't have challenged him.

Now I have to try and get him to understand we don't have to bark at rabbits. If that fence hadn't been there, he'd have chased that rabbit from here clear into Denver I think. He was that serious about it! Well, at least now I know what he's lighting off about. His bark is very loud, and I really don't want to tick off the neighbors. I have to find a place with more land and space... soon.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 18, 2015)

My dogs are  200' from my house and I can hear them at night but not enough to bother me. The neighbors are closer to them than I am. We have new neighbors, renters, and they don't mind the dogs, the owners of the house hated them. Ever since the owners moved and took their GSD with them my dogs have been especially noisy at night. Neither of mine bark at shadows or falling stars but since the neighbor dog is gone (it was never penned) I guess other critters have decided that this is a safer place to hang out, plus I have the only source of water for wildlife (really for birds and wild turkeys) so that is an attractive nuisance. I can never see what the dogs are barking at, too far away, too dark, and when they are barking like their life depends on it I am absolutely not going out there; they are telling me something too...stay in the house.  

When you teach yours that rabbits are ok let me know how you did it so I can teach mine that crows are ok.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2015)

It is good he is barking. And trust me that isn't a "barker".
He is young still and they find their voice as well as they learn their job at this stage. Over time they become more discerning.

My neighbors don't care about the barking either and we have 14 dogs, in 4 fields. But I will say if ALL the dogs are going nuts I am looking to see why. My dogs have a more intense bark when it is a human threat.

A few months back they were intense about the cat. Now they know cat is our cat and they don't bark at her. 

My adult dogs don't bark at deer anymore. The young ones do. They'll learn. Glad they don't as we need the deer in our freezer.

The other thought is this time it may have been a rabbit and you saw it but most of the time you cannot see what they see or smell. Always trust the dog even when you don't see what it is. If I say enough and they al stop then I know it is probably not a big deal out there but if I say alright enough and they keep going then I know to trust them.

Glad Mel found his voice. I remember when you were concerned that he didn't bark.  LOL  Mel should't be a big barker he was evaluated as companion dog with LGD traits. 

How does he do in the truck and taking him out and about?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 18, 2015)

I understand they see/hear/smell way beyond our ability! I mean over a month ago I was out there with him, saw nothing, heard nothing, and after about 10 minutes, a large fox/young coyote trotted across the road out front from one neighbors yard into another's. Until it crossed the road, I couldn't see it and would have never known it was there. I DO trust him and give praise even if I don't see what caused the issue.

You know, it is completely different than a "pet" dog. A pet dog barks more or less just to make noise. If you go up to them and put your hand on their neck or head they mostly stop and look up at you wanting praise for their singing. They normally aren't "rigid" and "focused". When Mel is lit off, and even when he's barking like he (knows, I) THINK there's something out there, he is wound up tight like an overloaded spring waiting to be sprung, and focused like nothing I've experienced before. When I finally break his focus, he walks around in circles kind of whining and trying to get back in focus... trying to reacquire whatever it was he was so intent on. I mean, you can almost feel him quivering all over with tension. Like I said, had that fence not been there, he'd have been gone!

He does well in the truck. Takes up the entire back seat. Can't decide if he wants to be on the floor (he can't fit curled up on either side of the center hump anymore) or up on the 3 seat sectional... He does well with other people and doesn't seem to care one way or another about other dogs. It's been a while and I really need to get him out and in contact with other dogs again now that he's more "mature" (becoming a "male"). I took the harness off him months ago so only use it when needed. He does well but he doesn't, and I haven't tried to train him, to "heal". He stays pretty much by my side unless distracted by women... he gravitates toward women... ANY women. If I experience a woman thief, it's all over... I'll lose everything! Wonder why that is Southern?  

To let him know it's ok, I've just been focusing on what he's focusing on and scratching his head and neck while telling him "It's OK, that's enough" Until he calms down and relaxes a bit, as I said above. He'll break focus and kinda walk in circles whining and growling... Happened again last night at 3:30 am. After I got him to relax a bit, I went around front and walked that rabbit out of the yard, down the driveway and across the street so he (hopefully) wouldn't lock onto it again. He watched me.

I completely understand where you're coming from Babs... but if he's seriously upset about something, he's all by himself and still young. I want to be there to help him if something goes down and he needs help. Who am I kidding LOL I'd go check even if I had 6 dogs! Call me nosey...

I am extremely happy that I have Mel and very happy with him and his progress!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 18, 2015)

@Latestarter...call me afraid of the dark. I got the dogs more for me than for my goats and if they are quiet I am brave; when they bark I take notice and head for the house. We have some creepy people that are squatters near me and I will take the wildlife over them anytime but my dogs don't tell what the threat is so I assume the worse. I really hate it when I am at the barn and they light up. I really need to learn to carry the gun DH bought me, but I hate guns. 



Latestarter said:


> He stays pretty much by my side unless distracted by women... he gravitates toward women... ANY women. If I experience a woman thief, it's all over... I'll lose everything! Wonder why that is Southern?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 18, 2015)

I personally have never understood the reason or reasoning behind "hating guns". That to me is like saying I hate knives... equally as deadly if used for said purpose. But it is what it is right? You really SHOULD learn and get comfortable with them.  There may (God forbid) come a time when you will wish that you had.   It is really nothing more than a tool of equalization... It make you the equal of whatever is coming at you, be it a stronger/bigger/equally armed human or some wild animal. 

I'm actually surprised that you are in the state of CA and are "allowed" (aside from the fact that it's a natural and guaranteed right) to even possess one. Isn't there a CA law that requires all law abiding citizens to remain unarmed and defenseless against any and all criminals including state sponsored ones?  OK.. all who read this now know my #1 hot button!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2015)

LOL so he loves the women huh?  I don't know Latestarter... maybe he is just your "chick" magnet.   
(hey- it could work- just sayin')

I would wait til you get on more land for an addition. Neighborhood living for a pair is hard unless the other dog is rated for companion also but then you run the risk of not having an aligned team.

It is always so hard to explain to those that are getting their first LGD or those that do not know about the nature of these dogs. I tell people all the time about that "switch" that goes on... always hard to put into words but I tell most ... when you see it you will be in awe. You are seeing a small bit of that now... once you have livestock and are on land you will not be able to break that focus for anything. That is what I love! Always makes me smile as I know I can trust the dog. So glad you love Mel. 

Oh LS- I am always amazed at the ignorance of the anti- gun folks.
Our founding fathers KNEW what they were doing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2015)

babsbag said:


> @Latestarter...call me afraid of the dark. I got the dogs more for me than for my goats and if they are quiet I am brave; when they bark I take notice and head for the house. We have some creepy people that are squatters near me and I will take the wildlife over them anytime but my dogs don't tell what the threat is so I assume the worse. I really hate it when I am at the barn and the light up. I really need to learn to carry the gun DH bought me, but I hate guns.



I think I know what you mean Babs... 
A gun is just a gun. It has a specific purpose. Just "having a gun" can be dangerous thing... knowing how to use one, practicing skill etc is what saves lives and makes difference.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2015)

When my dogs wake me up, I tap the window glass. If it is not serious, they look toward the window and shut up. If there is something out there, they still bark. You might want to try it. It takes awhile, but they learn the difference from serious or just barking. Paris used to bark all night when we lived in town. People walked up and down the street at all hours, motorcycles, other dogs, cats, acorns falling, anything and everything. Since moving, she is a different dog. Quiet. Hardly ever barks and when she does, it is more like a warning and then she goes quiet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2015)

Two of the started pups are slated to go to their potential new farm. It will be a trial run as this is livestock they have never been around or guarded. Generally I put them with goat only farms. Sometimes there are exceptions but they are raised with goats and they love goats.
Anyway decided PT needed to finally come out of his field and get more comfortable with being walked around etc. He hasn't been out of his field since about 4 months old.

When we raise up started dogs we limit the "extra" activities as we never know what their new farm will do, and don't want deep bonding and a routine so set it could cause acclimation issues. 

First our harnesses do not fit any of the dogs now so we had to add a bit to it to just get it on him... lol he was fine with it. Didn't want to pull on his collar when he isn't use to it... don't want trachea issues.
He did great ... til he came through all the gates.

My DD had him (my future trainer) she is very gifted and works amazingly with the dogs. BUT he wouldn't leave the outside of the gate. Took a few steps and stayed there... kept looking back at the gate and his field. 

Hmmmm.... ok

I walked out to him... told him come on boy it's ok. He went 10-15 feet and sat looking at the field. So I told him come with momma (yes I am "mommy" )  He walked up to the house sniffing everything...checking out the cat...

Now came the big test... THE HOUSE! Stood in the doorway and wasn't moving.  

Because I want his "out of the field" experience to be all positive I didn't push it. But my other DD gave me the look ... she said do we need to do the "----------------------- of confidence". 
I smiled and said yep!

No I will not tell you what the ------------------------- of confidence is.
Trainers secret. 

Within a minute he was in the house loving all the attention and exploring. When it was time to go back out he was great.

Got a few pictures after we took him back out... the cockeyed too tight harness was still on. 

Got some heights today- 32 1/2 " 

Weights tomorrow. (I am sick, so too tired to do anymore for the day) 
Not Leo Centered-




PT to the back Not Leo up front


 
PT


 
PT standing / Not Leo red collar /Sillver to the back


 
PT


 

My boys 


 

PT- Collars don't work well on these guys right now- their necks are huge they slide right over


----------



## babsbag (Nov 18, 2015)

@Latestarter, we can own a gun. Have to take a test, do a background check and wait 10 days (I think) and then we can own one. You can get a concealed weapons permit too...another class. The guns actually belong to DH. I have a handgun and a 12 gauge shotgun. I am a good shot, I won't miss...unless I am so scared that I can't hold still; that is why I like the shotgun the best, plus they will here me coming 

Guns can just be so final and if they are in my hands I am making that decision and there will most likely not be anytime for debate with my self. I have to be ready to commit, and that thought frightens me.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 19, 2015)

Isn't it nice that the "state" makes you think you need their permission to buy, own, carry (open OR concealed) or use a firearm? Or that you have to pay a fee to exercise that right? Our government is _way beyond_ their authorized scope. And they just keep passing more illegal legislation allowing them to become more powerful and more out of control.  Oops.. perhaps another hot button revealed!  

The final determination that it is you or the other, and that lethal force is the only alternative is not an easy choice to make, but when that time comes, it's nice to be trained and ready and able if not so much willing. In many cases, just the knowledge that you are able and willing to protect yourself by the other can mitigate an otherwise deadly situation. With an animal, the sound of the gunshot with gravel thrown at it by a nearby bullet strike is generally effective without the need for lethal force. Again, without that option, your animals or you personally could become historical or dinner. Glad you at least know how if you need to... nuff said 

Chick magnet... LMAO!  Oh, trust me, the women LOVE him! Big old huggy bear! I don't even catch a glance, he gets all the attention, and I'm quite all right with that. After 2 bad runs at it, there won't be a third. I have my animals and my peace of mind, oh and kids and grand kids too! 

Mel's brothers are lookin' good! Happy to hear more are getting ready to be placed! More happy owners! Gotta call fowl though on you teasing us with trade secrets... NO FAIR!   Sorry you're still not well  Hope you're doing what's best for you.

Edit to add: I won't be getting another LGD until I have a new place with more land, fully fenced, with enclosures, and something for them to guard.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 19, 2015)

the boys are so handsome!  and not leo is still my favorite.  love that boy.  wish he had a ticket on a bus.  and I'm with latestarter, secrets are just wrong.  and mama always said that its nice to share, lol
@babsbag i understand how you feel about guns.  i own several and am quite comfortable using all of them.  have a concealed carry permit, the whole nine yards.  I've used them to hunt and kill deer and other things, i have also used them to get rid of predetors but could i actually shoot someone, i don't know and i hope i never have to find out.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 19, 2015)

Texas now has an open carry law that goes into effect in January.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 19, 2015)

I can't wait for it. Out here and down by my dad most people carry loaded shot guns. When farming they have pistols strapped. Never know when a snake, or predator, will come within aiming distance.

I carry at my dad's. Here the dogs are my varmint protection. If I see a snake or rat or opossum or anything dangerous, I say "moush" ( like mouse, but shhh ). If we're clearing or moving downed logs from all the cutting we've been doing the dogs are sent into the piles first.

This is usually the outcome:






These dogs, however, don't bond with the livestock. The puppy in the back will eat the pigs and quail if we're not paying attention.  she has got training to do yet.

Your dogs always have me dreaming, Southern. One day. Hopefully soon.

We looked at more puppies today. But I'd rather a started dog! Those boys are gorgeous! I'd love to have a bunch of LGD guarding our goats. I'll just drool over yours until then.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2015)

@Ferguson K  Awww! GOOD DOGS! 
That sure made me smile. Reminds me alot of "Lucy"... our super mutt... 1/2 Boxer 1/2 lab- runt of her litter. 
(i wrote about her here-  http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...es-teaching-moments.30359/page-35#post-386636)

Like your dogs she will kill a possom, coon or any other small rodent/predator in a second... she is old now but still super fast.
BUT she will only do it on command! I love that about her. It is good too because we don't want her all through the woods killing off wildlife. It is just for when said animals are in an area they ought not be.  She will ferret out a rogue chicken, move turkeys around pretty much anything you tell her. 
Well kinda... she is getting old and sometimes she "decides" she doesn't want to listen when I say go to the house or enough - stop barking. Ahhh I figure she's earned a little grace. 

Thanks on the LGD pups. They sure are special.

Had a terrible day. This evening we had a tragic accident and buried one of our best goats. Cried for hours. The dogs were very upset when the vet came... of course when anyone "messes" with a goat we have to lock them up. They were ballistic. After all was said and done you know where I went... yeah, to my dogs.

Awesome guardians but there is that whole other side of them. 
There is something so unique about a great LGD they really do touch the heart and soul of their owner. My "Chunk" (pyr) is alot like his Uncle "D" (the sire to the pups) he is so intuitive he came up and just rested his face by mine... calm... looked into his eyes and it is as if there doesn't need to be any words. The dog knew my heart was broken.

If I can offer one bit of advice- make sure you spend time with your LGD pup- when you get one. They truly are partners on the farm and they so much more than a guardian when you bond tightly with them.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 20, 2015)

oh, Southern I'm so sorry about your loss.  it is so hard to lose any of them but 'one of the best' is somehow harder.  hang in there and take care of yourself.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 20, 2015)

I am so sorry you lost one of your best goats. Why does it always have to be your favorite or best? Just not fair. Big hugs, really sorry.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2015)

We had visitors today. Looking at the LGD's.
Wonderful family. Well prepared. Came from out of state. 
They actually need about 4 LGD's ... but for now 2.
I explained how it is rare for me to place siblings- kind of a rule but these guys are started and work well together. The pair I have selected are very balanced. They will leave in December. A 30 day trial will be in effect. This is completely different livestock so we need to make sure they acclimate etc.

We are hoping the adjustment goes well. Pups did great with the family and Callie and "D" ...well they are just always impressive.
"D" is a massive dog and his head and face is enormous. When he came up to see the family of course he had to say Hi to the children. You could kinda see the look on everyone's face like- um- his mouth is at face level... I told them "D" is a solid dog he wants to give a kiss- his way is a nose touch- the children were great. D nosebumped and relished in the love. Rolled over for a belly rub.
Callie stayed with their one child as to just "be with him" I wish I had gotten a picture.

Blue we moved out of the way. Blue is sweet, but how he knows I am not sure, but _he knows_ he is staying here and is "my" dog. So basically he is not interested in the "outsiders".  My brat! 

I couldn't resist- since "D" was brought up we put him in a holding pen... after they headed home I just had to take D in. I miss my boy. He stinks so bad because he lives with bucks but I just didn't care. He is in the house . 
Badger is out and MAD! 
D will head out here soon- he is hot in the house and panting. 
He is my heart. 
Yes he does think he is still a lap puppy.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 22, 2015)

Loved those "little" pup photos and can never get enough photos of ALL your dogs!!! And you are so right...when I am having a hard time...my pet dogs are great...but something very different about how Keera consoles me more deeply.  So glad I have followed your dogs and the LGD thread on here for so many years dreaming...if not for you, would not have had my dream come true...life really is better with LGDs!

On the guns...Mississippi has had an open carry since this July...I will admit that I was not crazy for seeing a guy carrying in Walmart, but most people don't when shopping.  I do not like guns I said...DH insisted I learn to shoot all his guns and when to use what and what ammunition...I gave in just to please him...then came the day when I was home alone and tending to the chickens and two pit bulls were after my sheep and when I yelled, they came for me and I remembered that shotgun in the feed shed, got extra ammo between my teeth (I was in a hurry) and yes...was very happy DH had given those lessons and made me practice.  Forgot to hold it right and got quite the bruise on my right arm, but well worth it!!!!   Since that time I no longer say I hate guns...still not very comfortable with them, but won't hesitate to use one when needed.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 23, 2015)

Southern, cause it's not easy to let them go to another home, but you know that they have been trained very well, and have a good solid foundation!  Their new owners can build upon that foundation, love them, and watch them grow and develop even more, into the great dogs they already are!  <3 u and your dogs Southern!


----------

